# 162 Pompano in One Day



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Tagged from a fellow member, guessing out of Destin.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

So where are the other 26 fisherwomens ?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Where is all the ice that is needed or are they gonna sit in the sun all day?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wowww!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Wooo woooo forget the mule load the wagon!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Why?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Commercial fisherman from the beach I have met a few that do it


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd say he's dialed in...


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

jealous  lol what a sweet job !!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Makes you wonder why all the ones at Joe Pattis come from key west...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

gator75 said:


> Makes you wonder why all the ones at Joe Pattis come from key west...


Because you can gill net them in certain areas down there


----------



## Fish_On! (Apr 13, 2017)

West Jetties?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

